# Model Horse Gelding Contest- CLOSES December 20th!!!



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

That's right, you have 3 days to enter pictures of your model horse gelding to win 7 carrots! The results will be posted here on December 23rd. POST POST POST!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

eh, why not. 
Chocolate charme, arabian gelding, sorry bad pic, taken on webcam.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks.... Anyone else??? Seven carrots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wait, a real horse that's gorgeous or like a Breyer horse?


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Wait, a real horse that's gorgeous or like a Breyer horse?


A Breyer or any other brand of model horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Lonsome Apache, hand painted Appaloosa gelding. Breyer model.


----------



## EquestrianBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

George


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not absolutely master at uploading pics so this might take a few tries.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Told you I am no good it's absolutely massive. I you right click on the picture click 'Copy image URL' Paste it in a new tab it will be more clear.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

This is smaller ignore the white, please.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

If you want a sharper pic I would do the URL stuff.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Smarty Jones Bobble head with Smarty Jones Breyer Horse


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My Entry*

I think I've owned every single horse from this collection. Here is my entry, one of the first ones stored on top of my boxes.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I miss my Grand champions, they all got packed away 

I'm entering...my schleich fellabella, cause I'm not sure if I'm allowed more than one entry and i think hes one of the nicest of the "geldings" (most they make are "stallions").
Alone:







with the other "geldings" (welsh pony, halflinger and appy):








the appy looks really big next to those ponies XD


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*my pic*

here is my pic enjoy


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are the results through 3rd Place:

1st Place: George, owned by EquestrianBabe, winners of 7 carrots

2nd Place: The Schleigh Falabella owned by masatisan, winners of 4 carrots

TIE FOR THIRD PLACE: PintoTess's Chocolate Charme and Sophie19's Smarty Jones, each winners of 2 carrots!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool thanx


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I will have gifted the carrots to you by tomorrow evening.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you! I love the little felabella. George is awesome he deserves first place


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

OK sorry i am taking so long this is not a scam I was busy...


----------

